# Altessa Style lights for s14?



## Rooster (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody got any idea whether you can get Altessa style tailights for the s14, I known you can for the s15. If you do let me know where from, pref with webiste details...I'm sure other lads would be interested in this query.

Cheers, :jawdrop:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Nobody has them(at lest I have never seen them. Only for the s13 hatch) and please don't buy them if you find somewhere that does.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Rooster said:


> ...I'm sure other lads would be interested in this query.


In the US, we call these lads "ricers".  I've never seen "Altezza" style ones, but you can get "euro" clear ones in Japan...


----------



## Rooster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kato said:


> In the US, we call these lads "ricers".  I've never seen "Altezza" style ones, but you can get "euro" clear ones in Japan...


Any idea of the website in Japan which has the euro style lights?? Been lookning a while without any luck.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

they don't make altezzas for S14's, but why would you want them on one??


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have to agree, if you find them, leave them there. If you really want to change them though, I have only ever found the clear ones. You can buy them at www.pp-oz.com


----------



## Silvia Saint (Jan 23, 2005)

Rooster said:


> Anybody got any idea whether you can get Altessa style tailights for the s14, I known you can for the s15. If you do let me know where from, pref with webiste details...I'm sure other lads would be interested in this query.
> 
> Cheers, :jawdrop:



good site for s14 lights and 180sx lights www.parts.co.jp


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Shame i dont read japanese, maybe i could order from them.


----------



## Darkness_S14 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rooster said:


> Anybody got any idea whether you can get Altessa style tailights for the s14, I known you can for the s15. If you do let me know where from, pref with webiste details...I'm sure other lads would be interested in this query.
> 
> Cheers, :jawdrop:




































Personally I'm not a fan of altezza/euro taillights, but here's the link to the manufacturer.

http://www.tail-oh.com/tail/nissan/sylvia


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome find. appriciate that. I kinda like the smokey ones, not too freakin ricey. and they're cheaper than a new set of tail lights. Cheaper than most on Car-part.com


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

alexinpg said:


> Shame i dont read japanese, maybe i could order from them.


http://world.altavista.com/

Babelfish rocks.

For a good laugh check out www.gizoogle.com. :cheers:


----------



## justifide224 (Feb 18, 2005)

Darkness_S14 said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of altezza/euro taillights, but here's the link to the manufacturer.
> 
> http://www.tail-oh.com/tail/nissan/sylvia


So what kind of lights are you a fan of. I've had my 240 for almost 2 months and haven't had time to check out what's out there (not to mention I have to fix the frikin transmission before I can put any money into it - see my HELP! post).


----------



## Darkness_S14 (Jan 29, 2005)

The most popular taillight choice for most 240 owners are the 97-98 - or kouki - model year taillights. I like the look of those taillights, but I would only install those if I were to convert the fascia to match, and I'd like to keep the 95-96 look.

Check out www.clearcorners.com



















These are ridiculously expensive at $795.00 a pair, but LED taillights are stylish and match the look of modern high-end cars. Money isn't something I have to burn, so I'll probably never get these, but they're my personal favorite.


----------



## Sypher0725 (Jan 18, 2005)

those smoked taililghts look kinda nice (not the center part though), but the other ones are too ricey


----------

